# Allergies (Human Ones)



## Kelmel

I am afraid that goldens have lots of hair and if he is allergic to dogs, then he would probably be allergic to them. I myself am allergic to my two goldens, but I love them so much that I deal with it. I have always had allergies and always had dogs so I didn't realize they were a culprit until I lost my dog Max. For the couple months before we got our new dog, my allergies were gone. 

We now have two and I have had as many as three in the house at one time. I take claritin and benedryl, try to wash my hands after I pet them and I am alright. Ours sleep in the bed so I have to frequently change the bedding.

If you know anyone with a golden, he should try and spend some time with one to see. If he is allergic and not truely devoted to getting a golden, then you probably want to rethink your choice.


----------



## Kelmel

I didn't answer you question about allergies to a particular dog vs. another. I have had seven goldens during my life and my allergies have been the same with all, so I don't think it is a difference among the breed. I think you build a bit of a tolerence after awhile of being with them, but again, goldens have lots of hair and they are mouthy so lots of saliva.


----------



## LibertyME

Im not allergic to Goldens, but let me pet a doberman and I break out in hives....if my aunts boxer licks me - hives....
What gets me is the pollens that Goldens bring in the house.... :-(
Zyrtec is my friend....


----------



## Okamiko

I've been around all types of breed's and if their coats are in need of a bath I break out in hives. Usually I'm okay if they are clean so mine is a dander allergy. Benadryl is my friend. But I'm also really allergic to cats and I have two..I'd have him go see a golden and see what his reaction is (bring some allergy meds just encase!).


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I would agree with what other posters have written. You really need to expose him to Goldens. Perhaps call a breeder and explain the situation - that you really want to add a GOlden to your family, but are concerned about your husbands allergy to dogs. You would ask to spend some time with all of their dogs (not necessarily a new litter of pups) and see how your husband reacts. Alternately, do you know anyone with a Golden? 
Ultimately what I am saying, is that he needs to be exposed to them.

My advice, is that if he is allergic you DO NOT get one. Unless you're like Kemel and prepared to be 100% devoted to them. You do not want to get one, then decide they can only live outside because of allergies - or worse, you have to give him/her back because your husband cannot handle the allergies. You have to go into dog ownership aware of all the facts - and one is knowing that your dog is likely to live for 11+ years...and if one family member is allergic are they willing to go the distance. I just do not think it is a gamble you want to make unless you are 110% positive. Sure there are things you can do to minimize allergic reactions, but you have to remember Goldens shed a lot, they like to lie on top of you so there would be constant exposure to hair!

But I guess the bottom line is that you have to figure out whether or not your husband is indeed allergic.

Also, if he has just recently told you that he is allergic to dogs - even though you have been discussing the potential for dog ownership for years ... do you think that perhaps you husband is only telling you he is allergic, as he may be afraid to say her doesn't really want a dog. It just seems weird that all of a sudden he would decide to mention this allergy. Just a thought. Some people have trouble bursting other people's bubbles when it comes to pet ownership. It's worth thinking about.

Good luck to you and your family - and welcome to the forum, even though you've been here for a while!! 

Kim


----------



## audrin

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Also, if he has just recently told you that he is allergic to dogs - even though you have been discussing the potential for dog ownership for years ... do you think that perhaps you husband is only telling you he is allergic, as he may be afraid to say her doesn't really want a dog. It just seems weird that all of a sudden he would decide to mention this allergy. Just a thought. Some people have trouble bursting other people's bubbles when it comes to pet ownership. It's worth thinking about.


I agree that I think this is playing a part in it. He did have a Westie when he was a kid with no problems (although I know allergies can change over the years). When we first got married, we chatted about it. Do we both want kids? Yes. Do we both want a dog? Yes. 

As the years have past the kids get increasingly more excited about it (they actually count down the years on their birthdays) and I get more excited about it. I have always wanted a dog, and I think we are at the stage of our lives where we can be a good family to one. I already know that I will have to do all of the work, which I am totally fine with. Allergies are one thing, but if he is just changing his mind then that is not fair to the rest of the family.

Sorry--this has become much more than an allergies post.

audrin

P.S. We did go visit a breeder, but they also had cats which both of us are allergic to. I guess we should try to visit a cat-free breeder and try again.

Has anyone with allergies gotten used to their own dog and been less symptomatic?


----------



## Willow52

I have a friend that is only allergic to Labs. So yes, I guess it's possible for your husband to _not_ be allergic to Goldens.


----------



## Megs810

Do you ever have BAD allergy reactions even if they are no where near you? I want a golden retriever too but my mom claims to be allergic but my dad and my brother said it is fine? If she is the slightest bit allergic what is the worst that can happen to her? (nothing too big right?)


----------



## Harleysmum

audrin said:


> .
> 
> 
> Has anyone with allergies gotten used to their own dog and been less symptomatic?


I remember a member on here, Chritty, saying that he was allergic to their dog Millie when they got her but that it stopped after a while. He is not on here much any more (recently added a baby to the mix!). Maybe you could pm him if you have enough posts.


----------



## Ksdenton

Have him tested or around goldens to see. If he is allergic and you and the kids still want a dog then get rid of him and get a puppy! Just kidding...
My family (kids and husband) all have allergies to animals and yet we still have pets. They all love them and would rather have the animals than live without them.


----------



## G-bear

I am allergic to dogs. I have 3 dogs. I wouldn't give them up to no longer have a nose that runs constantly. That having been said, yes, different people react differently to different dogs. A lick from a boxer results in hives for me. A petting session with a German Shepard requires massive doses of Benadryl. Of the dogs I have, a coonhound, a flat coat retriever cross and a golden I am more allergic to the coonhound. My flattie is a therapy dog so she is bathed weekly. This may be why I am less reactive to her. I have contemplated allergy shots for the dog allergy but since I am also allergic to bee stings (which is a life threatening allergy and one sting can kill me) I am dealing with the desensitizing shots for that allergy first. As far as testing for allergies your husband can be tested for an allergy to dogs, however the results are not 100% accurate. The best advice I can offer is to expose him to various breeds of dogs. There are some dogs I am not allergic to. For example, I am fine with Portuguese Water Spaniels and Poodles. Unfortunately I have no desire to own either of those breeds. So I take Benadryl...lots of Benadryl and I will always have at least one golden in my home


----------



## Megs810

*Really Interesting.....Does it work?*



LibertyME said:


> Im not allergic to Goldens, but let me pet a doberman and I break out in hives....if my aunts boxer licks me - hives....
> What gets me is the pollens that Goldens bring in the house.... :-(
> Zyrtec is my friend....


I heard some people say you know, it depends on your allergy medicine and stuff. Doesn't Zyrtec make you tired and drowsy or is that just benadryl? Also, what about Allegra? Is that stuff any good?


Thank You so much for helping acheive a young girls dream


----------



## Megs810

*BOW-WOW am I right? *



Ksdenton said:


> Have him tested or around goldens to see. If he is allergic and you and the kids still want a dog then get rid of him and get a puppy! Just kidding...
> My family (kids and husband) all have allergies to animals and yet we still have pets. They all love them and would rather have the animals than live without them.


Let me just thank you on such a response. I was starting to lose hope on this with all the posts about how illogical it is but it is the people like you who help make sure I don't give up to easily.

I really appreciate your positivity and sense of humor haha!

Thank You!


----------



## Megs810

*How is benadryl?*



G-bear said:


> I am allergic to dogs. I have 3 dogs. I wouldn't give them up to no longer have a nose that runs constantly. That having been said, yes, different people react differently to different dogs. A lick from a boxer results in hives for me. A petting session with a German Shepard requires massive doses of Benadryl. Of the dogs I have, a coonhound, a flat coat retriever cross and a golden I am more allergic to the coonhound. My flattie is a therapy dog so she is bathed weekly. This may be why I am less reactive to her. I have contemplated allergy shots for the dog allergy but since I am also allergic to bee stings (which is a life threatening allergy and one sting can kill me) I am dealing with the desensitizing shots for that allergy first. As far as testing for allergies your husband can be tested for an allergy to dogs, however the results are not 100% accurate. The best advice I can offer is to expose him to various breeds of dogs. There are some dogs I am not allergic to. For example, I am fine with Portuguese Water Spaniels and Poodles. Unfortunately I have no desire to own either of those breeds. So I take Benadryl...lots of Benadryl and I will always have at least one golden in my home


Doesn't it make you tired and drowsy? That is one major concern since my mom is a teacher and I don't want her medicine to affect her teaching...


----------



## gdgli

audrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see from a note at the top of my account that I have been a member for 284 days but haven't posted anything. In order to not be deleted, here is my first post!
> 
> The reason I haven't posted is because I don't have a Golden Retriever (yet). We're hoping to get one next year when our kids will be 6 and 4 years old.
> 
> This has been the plan for years, but my husband has recently thrown us a bit of a curve ball. He now says that he is allergic to dogs.:doh:
> 
> Is there a way for us to determine if he is allergic to golden retrievers? Some of the stuff I have read online says that some people are allergic to dander, others to saliva, and that you can be allergic to one member of the breed and not another.
> 
> Should we be going to potential breeders and have all the puppies lick him. (This wouldn't even work though as you usually need to reserve the puppy before it is born.)
> 
> Sigh. I'm not really sure what to do. Advice is most welcome.
> 
> audrin


I am allergic to dogs. Managing the environment is the answer to this.

1. I used air cleaners and now have an electronic air filter in my air ducts.
2. I try to keep carpeting to a minimum.
3. I don't let the dog lick my face. I get welts and a shaved face makes it easier to develop these.
4. I use Zyrtec or Benadryl.
5. I have two Goldens. My allergies act up when they start playing and the saliva starts flying.
6. Years ago I went for allergy shots. They reduced my symptoms greatly.


----------



## Lise123

We didn't discover that my son is allergic to dogs until we had had our golden for a year. My son is now 6. We do a lot of things to keep the allergies under control:

1. Daily brushing, preferably outside
2. The dog is not allowed in his bedroom
3. Monthly baths (of the dog, not my six-year-old  )
4. HIgh-quality food without fillers (reduces dander)
5. Frequent vacuuming

My son takes Zyrtec daily for other reasons, so that helps, too. However, if he had had a more severe reaction to the dog, it would have turned out differently. My husband, who is also allergic, gets red eyes when he pets Bailey and then touches his own face -- still mild. No one gets hives or respiratory distress, which would have been a a different category.

I hope you can find a solution. Goldens are really great pets, but you don't want constant marital strife over allergies.


----------



## Wendy427

Also check out organic apple cider vinegar (the Braggs brand). Put a teaspoon or tablespoon into a 16-oz glass of filtered or distilled water and add @1/4 teaspoon Baking Soda (NOT baking powder). Stir it and after the fizzing stops, sip throughout the day. You can add a bit of stevia or honey to sweeten it, if desired. 

Drinking this regularly every day will lessen and virtually stop your allergy symptoms. 

I was diagnosed years ago to be allergic to a number of things and 3 years ago I discovered "ACV". Totally changed my life!

Search ACV on earthclinic.com. It'll go into all the health benefits to people AND dogs.


----------



## ArchersMom

My husband has several allergies. When we first began dating 5 years ago, I only had 1 cat but he would have a pretty bad reaction every time the cat or his fur got near his face. Big puffy eyes, terrible congestion, etc. He had a skin allergy test and discovered he was allergic to both dogs and cats. After we moved in he just got used to the cat I guess. The cat even sleeps on his pillow sometimes. And we added 3 dogs for extra fur and dander. I guess it all depends on how the person reacts and whether they're willing to deal with a stuffy nose in order to have a dog.


----------



## cubbysan

My childhood friend was very allergic to dogs - anytime they brought one into the house ( I remember them trying to a adopt a beagle and another time a cocker - poo ) - she would breakout in hives. Now 40 years later, she is posting pictures of her and her now senior golden retriever. 

Whatever you do, do not buy into the golden doodle lie that they are hypoallergenic.


----------

